# Is it possible to UNDO a Reset All command??



## dwbl (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it possible to UNDO a Reset All Command?  

At time of export, with all photos selected, I accidentally pressed ctrl-shift-R instead of E, and this caused all to reset to default, unchanged settings.  But when trying to undo, I learned... this can't be undone???

So do I really have to go 1 by 1 through each image to click back one step in the history, just to get back to the previous state?!  I mean, I've already begun doing it, and it's going to take me a freaking long time (not the fastest rig).

This is a ridiculous non-feature.  If you can execute a batch command, wtf can't you undo it?  LR is normally great about undo operations.  Why is Reset the only command that cannot be undone?

Does anyone have a quicker method or solution than going through each photo individually??


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 25, 2011)

I just tested and was able to do an Undo to Reset All with a [Ctrl][Z]. 

Can you provide us some information about your operating system and version of Lightroom? How many images were involved?


----------



## dwbl (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeez, that literally took me an hour to do manually.  Each image took 5sec to load in Develop module before the History was active so I could revert.

Someone please tell me there's an easier way, for the future.  Adobe?


----------



## dwbl (Aug 25, 2011)

You're kidding!  

I'm using Win7 SP1, LR 3.4.1.  
265 images.

I tried ctrl-Z and undo via the Edit Menu.  Under the Edit Menu, the first menu item said: "Undo Save History State for Image".  I assumed this was the ctrl-s that corresponds to saving/updating metadata for the file, which was the operation I had done BEFORE the Reset All mistake.   

Rikk, 
since it worked for you, can you tell me what the menu item is under Edit, AFTER doing a Reset All command?  What does it call the command?

Thanks for verifying for me.


----------



## dwbl (Aug 25, 2011)

I've just noticed that my CameraRaw cache was empty, meaning had been purged.  this is weird though because I've been working with LR for the last 8 hours and did not manually purge the cache.  Does LR ever purge its own cache when being overworked? 

I know that PS stores its history states in cache.  

Thus, if my CameraRaw cache was purged, could that also have purged the history state of the Reset All command?  It seems unlikely that it would purge just that command, and leave the previous Save Metadata commands there (and probably the commands before those).  
...

HOWEVER, I've just noted that if I make new selections or commands now (Such as changing modules, making adjustments, which would normally be undoable), it does not show up in the Edit Menu's Undo item.  Also, ctrl-z does not undo the action taken, it keeps undoing the last "Save History State for Image" command.  

This sounds like the history is no longer saving, and stopped at "Save History State"!  At least this part makes sense... but why did this even occur?  RAM/memory/CPU being overwhelmed/maxed?  


hmph


----------



## dwbl (Aug 25, 2011)

Also.  

I am currently exporting 266 CR2 files into 300dpi JPGs.  Could it be that this operation is so intense that LR had to purge its own cache to create space for the CR2 conversions?  Which is why the history state is not saving?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 25, 2011)

dwbl said:


> You're kidding!
> 
> I'm using Win7 SP1, LR 3.4.1.
> 265 images.
> ...



Undo Reset Settings                    CTRL Z

I also am on a Win 7 Machine in LR 3.4.1. The test was on 107 images so that is pretty comparable.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2011)

RikkFlohr said:


> Undo Reset Settings                    CTRL Z
> 
> I also am on a Win 7 Machine in LR 3.4.1. The test was on 107 images so that is pretty comparable.


Of course, if you exit LR between the time of committing the mistake and attempting the Reset, all bets are off since LR actions are not retained between sessions.

Lightroom stores it's history only  in the catalog.  ACR Cache is used only when Lightroom needs source data from the original RAW file, If the source data does not exist in cache, then LR re-runs ACR to generate a new cache entry.  ACR cache is limited in size in preferences and when full older images are deleted in favor of adding new images (but only as needed).  AFAIK, cache is only purged when the user clicks on the {Purge} button in Preferences. ACR cache is never involved for JPEGs

Another Cache area is Preview cache.  It too is limited in size and is managed for retaining the most recent Preview images as determined by settings on the {File Handling} tab of the Catalog settings dialog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2011)

Were you running an export at the same time as you hit Ctrl-Z?  There's a bug that undo undoes the save history state from the export if you hit it at just the wrong moment, although a second ctrl-z should have undone the batch reset even with that bug.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 26, 2011)

It would be useful to have a function that takes selected photos back 1 history step.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely - I'd support that request Mark.  Put it in on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------

